# Sex while sick?



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband gave me the flu. I have been sick for about a week.

During this time, he refuses to make love to me. Hubby says that he wants me to rest. I think a meat injection (Tee hee. :rofl might be helpful, not to mention the fact that I am hornier than a tomcat in heat. 

Do you mind making love to your spouse if they are ill? I am touched that my husband is enduring sexual frustration, so that I can get better. Yet I also feel annoyed. Grrr...I need sex!! A week in an eternity for us, since we usually maul each other four times a week.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

We usually leave it up to whoever is sick to decide if they want to fool around (with my GF). I somehow doubt it will slow down your recovery to have sex.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I`ll have sex while sick and my wife doesn`t seem to mind if she`s sick but I usually don`t hit on her if she`s feeling bad either.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

If he has already had it, and gave it you he is now immune so there's no danger to him.

Sit him down and tell him you need some medical care only he can deliver.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Unless our bodies are aching all over, we generally still go at it. My husband is always up for it -unless he is too tired. He has never tried to stay away from me -feeling he will get ill. They say generally we are contagious before we even show any symptoms anyway, so it seems almost fruitless to stay away, as the bug has already been spread! 

Though there has been times where one of us didn't even catch what the other had, it didn't really make any sense. I've been sick and still wanted it, I am not sure if he would say that though. Maybe back in the day. We don't like too many days to pass either , we start missing it bad.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Of course, I remember in the spring... I thought I just had food poisoning, so when my GF came over, we had our usual fun and games (and it was HOT). Then she went home, and ended up sleeping on the bathroom floor that night or the next. I was a bit surprised she was talking to me after that. Laid us both out for a week. Not a good decision in hindsight... 

Since then, I promised to tell her if I'm not feeling well, and we'll make the decision together. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We do it when sick, just no kissing because then we can't breathe. LOL

Once, when Hubs was super sick, we did it and his snot dripped on my face  I don't do snot. I'm cool with any other body fluid, but snot? NO. I started gagging and he started laughing and we stopped so he could blow his nose. lollll siiick.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Actually I can`t believe I didn`t think of this before but my wife likes sex when I`m running a fever.
She says it`s the additional body heat inside of her that turns her on.

It`s become a running joke in a way.

Me..
"Do we have any flu meds babe? I`m not feeling too good."

Wife as she`s checking my temp with her hand..

"Are you running a fever?"

Evil grin on her face.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> We do it when sick, just no kissing because then we can't breathe. LOL
> 
> Once, when Hubs was super sick, we did it and his snot dripped on my face  I don't do snot. I'm cool with any other body fluid, but snot? NO. I started gagging and he started laughing and we stopped so he could blow his nose. lollll siiick.


Note to self....

"Always take the bottom when you have a cold"


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Note to self....
> 
> "Always take the bottom when you have a cold"


:rofl: Yes!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Meg said:


> No way...Jose! Let's all feel better before we get busy.
> 
> Ewww...that snot thing kinda grosses me out. But I'm kind of a "clean freak," so don't worry about it.


Oh it totally grossed me out.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe your hubby is like mine... He doesn't sweat the occasional crud, but he FREAKS out when it's something that keeps me home from work etc. Like--sleeps with his radio so he can call for a unit directly if I actually did stop breathing or whatever. Now of course, my hubby doesn't do sex ever, but if he did, I'm pretty sure it'd be off the table at times like that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I guess you have to define what you mean by 'sick'. 

When one of us has a fever or stomach bug - ah, no. Neither one of us usually feels like engaging at that point - and whoever is sick often goes to sleep in the spare room anyway.

My H is usually the kind who runs the other way when I am sick, so I could be laying in bed dying and he still wouldn't come in and check. He doesn't do illness - his or mine - very well.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

If I'm really sick with the flu, he'll refuse me too. I seem to get very horny when I'm sick, so it's frustrating. It usually starts with him lovingly stroking my hair while I'm blowing my nose and coughing, to then some flirtation between us, to me then encouraging more ...and him telling me we'll wait until I'm better and I need my rest. I have pushed him about this before and he's admitted that my coughing and nose blowing really doesn't do much for him lol. He'll then tell me it's ON when I'm better though. This makes me smile and then I usually quickly go from horny to collapsing and complaining how dreadful I feel.

FirstYearDown - GET WELL SOON!!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> I guess you have to define what you mean by 'sick'.
> 
> When one of us has a fever or stomach bug - ah, no. Neither one of us usually feels like engaging at that point - and whoever is sick often goes to sleep in the spare room anyway.
> 
> My H is usually the kind who runs the other way when I am sick, so I could be laying in bed dying and he still wouldn't come in and check. He doesn't do illness - his or mine - very well.



I mean fever, stuffy nose, fatigue, headache, sinus pain and ear blockage.  Ugh, shoot me.

We don't have a spare bedroom right now. That will change next spring and it will help us not to share viruses so much. Of course, we still kiss and hug when we are sick. 

My husband is the best nurse in the world. He encourages me to rest and brings me whatever medicine or food I want. Hubby also wants to cuddle me while I lie on his chest, so that he can rub my back and watch my fever. He will also take up the slack with the household chores.  I'm a lucky woman. When my husband is sick, I baby him too.

It has been a week with no improvement. If I am still sick on Monday, I am going to get some antibiotics from my family doc.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

*Feeling better!*

So now I feel a lot better. The extra nap yesterday helped.

We had a wonderful reunion this morning. :yay::yay: Dr. Hubby cured the cold and there is no more tension in the air from yearning.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

We both had a NASTY cold recently. H had it first. I was overly "attentive" and caught it just as he was getting over it. I think I was officially over it about 4 days ago. We didn't have sex when either of us was sick, mainly because the main symptom of this particular cold was utter shattering fatigue. I've never had a cold like that before. It was hard to even lift my arm above my shoulder! So the thought of having sex was just impossible. 

The first time we had sex after we were all better was still a little weird. We were both still snotty. It made for some funny moments.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

No I don't have sex when either of us is sick. There are certain priorities in life and physical health comes before getting our rocks off, unfortunately for some.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I love sex... so.... sick or not


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Sex is a wonderful way to forget that you're sick for a while.


----------



## chouchangla (Nov 7, 2011)

I somehow doubt it will slow down your recovery to have sex.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

We do when we have a cold, but not the flu. When one of us has a cold, we don't kiss on the lips or make out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

